# Fng



## FrozenMeat (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey guys,

New guy here. Strictly do this stuff as a hobby and because I am interested in pharmacology and bodybuilding stuff. Been active in the fitness community for 13 years now.

Just wanted to say hello.


----------



## brazey (Nov 23, 2016)

Welcome.....


----------



## CrazySteroids (Nov 23, 2016)

Welcome to IMG ...


----------



## yesidont (Dec 4, 2016)

hello, and welcome aboard


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)

welcome


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 2, 2017)

... welcome..... visit 'Anything Goes Forum' for laughs  ......


----------

